# Mandarin Orange Salad with Feta Cheese



## mish (Jun 15, 2005)

I love Mandarin oranges & this is a flexible recipe to add almost anything you have on hand...black olives, mushrooms, crab, shrimp, whatever you desire.

Mandarin Orange Salad w Feta Cheese

6 cups lettuce of choice - torn
1 cucumber, peeled, seeded, sliced thin
1 avocado - peeled and sliced
11 ounce can of madarin oranges - drained
2 tablespoons red onions - diced
1/2 teaspoon grated orange peel
1/4 cup orange juice
1/2 cup salad oil
1 tablespoon lemon juice
2 tablespoons sugar
2 tablespoons red wine vinegar
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup feta cheese, crumbled

Combine the first 4 indredients in a large bowl and toss. In another container, combine the remaining ingredients and whisk until the oil is blended well.

When ready to serve, toss the salad and add the dressing. (May make the dressing ahead of time and refrigerate.) Garnish with feta cheese.


----------

